# rip matie:'(



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

well today my big 16.4 tb got put to sleep its so unfair he was so gorgeous friendly evrything i only had him 1 year and now hes gone!
sort of numb still ..not hit me totaly yet...will post pics of him later big dumb animal that he is....


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Awww I am sorry for your loss. R.I.P


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*I'm so sorry to hear of your loss   *


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Klair. After last night I thought I'd be making a new thread for my blood today, so I know how you must be feeling. RIP


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

so sorry to hear that  
RIP big fella xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

awwww rip xxx


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Very sorry to hear of your loss


----------

